# Question about planting palm trees on grass ...



## Magnetar (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi guys,

I noticed so many people planting palm trees on the grass all over their islands, but I tried to plant my first one yesterday and the game just won't let me. I tried to plant a cherry tree next to it (see photos) and that grows just fine. I noticed palm trees don't grow on grass, so I figured I would let them grow fully on the beach and then move them to the grass, but nope ... not gonna happen. Could somebody please tell me what I'm doing wrong? Or do I need to unlock something first to be able to plant palm trees on grass? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Hsn97 (Apr 14, 2020)

I’m not too sure unfortunately. As far as I was aware you could only plant coconut or banana trees on the beach.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 14, 2020)

can you try by putting down sand path? people who did it, i noticed the ground was path.

also that bamboo fence is cute, i've been waiting for it! do you get it from the nook machine or random DIY recipes?


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 14, 2020)

The coconut trees will grow on top of a sand path


----------



## sarvamentu (Apr 14, 2020)

Wait. It's possible to _plant in the sand path?! _Man, that is awesome.


----------



## Magnetar (Apr 14, 2020)

Hsn97 said:


> I’m not too sure unfortunately. As far as I was aware you could only plant coconut or banana trees on the beach.



Unfortunately there are no banana trees in New Horizons (yet?) but I've definately seen coconut trees planted on main land.



UglyMonsterFace said:


> The coconut trees will grow on top of a sand path





Underneath The Stars said:


> can you try by putting down sand path? people who did it, i noticed the ground was path.



Thank you so much. I made this little round path thingy with the terra-cotta tile I used around my (w.i.p.) swimming pool and then tried no path. Both didn't work. I didn't know it had to be a sand or dirth path, but thinking about it, it does make sense. I'll go try it out immediately!



Underneath The Stars said:


> also that bamboo fence is cute, i've been waiting for it! do you get it from the nook machine or random DIY recipes?



Yes, you get the recipe from the Nook machine. The 2 path types you can get change daily, so keep an eye out for it. Hope you get it soon.


----------

